# so confused



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

a


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Joraine1985,

I just wanted to send you lots of     hun.

The problems are all mine (PCOS), so I can't answer your questions I'm afraid, but I'm sure someone will be along soon who can help you out hun.

Maybe worth trying the Male Factors board ?!

Nix.


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Hiya Joraine1985, Im nearly 21 and have been with my dh since I was 16 so nearly 5 years and we have been trying for a child for four years and nothing so we also went to the clinic and he is also infertile, as he has low motility therefore when a man has low motility IVF is not an option as sperm do not swim straight so the procedure is pointless as they still have to swim.  However with ICSI the sperm doesn't need to swim to the egg as they inject the spem direct making them fertilise with a little help from Mother Nature.  

We had treatment last year but unfortunately got a bfn, but as there is nothing physically wrong with me I went on the egg share programme so whilst having treatment I gave half of my eggs to someone who needed them if you do this it keeps the cost down a great deal as the donour pays, you just have to pay for the drugs.  Any way one year later I  got a miracle just found out I am nearly 8 weeks pregnant natuarlly after 4 years of trying and one failed ICSI so miracles realy do happen we beat all the odds and created a miracle.... and im not the only one this has happend too.  Hope I have helped a bit, please get in touch any time u like.

Good luck in the future xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Did they not say he could take vitamins (zinc, selenium, folic acid etc), avoid hot baths, wear loose cotton pants, etc?

There's loads you can do to improve sperm count - don't think of IVF or ICSI before you've tried all the different stuff to get his swimmers swimming.

IVF and ICSI are horrendously taxing on the body, the pocket and the psyche. Get a proper explanation - find out if it's count or motility or both, then post on Peer Support and we'll give you lots of ways you can try.

But certainly don't just accept that you need treatment - you're only young, and it could be a simple solution. My friend Kate's DH's sperm count went from ICSI level to normal - it CAN be done!

xxxxxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi jo,

What Miranda says is all true, and should be your first stop.

You'll probably get checked out for other possibilities.  My DH has a varicocele (like a varicose vein) on one testicle, and a recurring infection of the epididymus on the other.  Docs reckon that, although you can treat a varicocele, it doesn't always improve sperm count/quality, and can cause other probs.  Also the infection of the epididymus just has to be treated when it's at its worst.  His sperm count is very variable (1.1 - 9 million in various tests), but motility always seems to be very poor.

We've also tried acupuncture and seeing a dietician to try to help, with varying success.

BTW - was it you whose DH was in Iraq?

c xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just thought I'd mention that this original post is nearly 3mths old and the new member hasn't been active on FF since 8 July.  She's only posted 4 messages and reading these, no, it doesn't look like it's her DH who was in Iraq.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I only noticed that this morning! oops!


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

oh dear


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Serves me right for being so earnest!


----------

